# Need help with next purchase.......



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I am looking at getting either a 460 S&W or 500 S&W.

I don't know what would be the better choice.

The 460 will shoot 3 calibers and the 500 is just the 500.....

It will be hunting handgun......

help please


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, its outside of my typical realm of experience w/ guns, but I think I'd get the 460 - so U can use 3 calibers....


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I would go for the .460. Have you priced ammo for those guns?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd go with the .460 because of the plethora of bullets available for it. Plus that .460 has a mighty impressive trajectory and velocity. There's a lot to be said for a 200 grain bullet travelling 2330 fps.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with Revolver on that.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

460 is the way to go.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*.500 vs .460 S&W*

I would have to go with the .460 as it would be legal for deer hunting where I am. It is always nice to have a lighter charge available.


----------

